# 10 mile champs.



## screenman (1 Sep 2014)

The guy got a 19.59 and only come 86th, awesome event.


----------



## zizou (1 Sep 2014)

Was following it as one of my mates was riding - dont think he enjoyed the experience much (apparently it was a f**king joke") despite the massive PB.

Good result for Ryan Mullen in second alot of promise there for a youngster


----------



## screenman (1 Sep 2014)

zizou said:


> Was following it as one of my mates was riding - dont think he enjoyed the experience much (apparently it was a f**king joke") despite the massive PB.
> 
> Good result for Ryan Mullen in second alot of promise there for a youngster



I have rode the 718 a few times and always had rubbish weather, a short 23 was my best on there. As you say brilliant ride by him, it is a bit of a youngsters event, though looking at the likes of Hutch you would not think so.


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Sep 2014)

One of the fastest fields in history, on one of, if not the fastest 10TT course in the country, not surprising the times were crazy.

My club mates did 18:47 and 19:06, one of them was pleased enough, the other was gutted.

I didn't enter after a run of bad form after the National 100 that I couldn't slip in time for the National 25 (one of my worst rides ever) and lost my head and refused to ride the 10.

Next year I might pay a little more attention to hitting the right form at the right time, rather than constant monstering  National 12HR looks appealing next year and excited to know the exact course for the National 100 and 50!  50 is local so will enter regardless.


----------

